# White UBER car top light illegal?



## MissMarie (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello! 

I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

MissMarie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


Is this taxi driver part time attorney ?


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 2, 2017)

unPat said:


> Is this taxi driver part time attorney ?


Not that I believe...but it was enough of a scare to make me want to find out one way or another. I'd rather find out the truth than risk a $250 fine...

With that said, do you know if it's legal or not..?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Better question is why would you do that to your car?


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 2, 2017)

It's magnetic...no harm or permanent changes have been made to my car...

I happen to live in an area where there are only four Uber drivers. I wanted to get the word out that the service is available on our island. 

Does anyone have a straight answer about this?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Taxs hate uber. Email lyft/Uber and ask if trade dress is required. If it's mandatory use one inside the windshield, if not why seek unnecessary attention.


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 2, 2017)

I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMarie said:


> I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


I'm sure you can find the answer on line at Maine.gov/transportation/taxi, livery. TNC. It's always best to research all rules and regulations yourself rather than ask a bunch of law ignorant drivers.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Putting up the trade dress is bad enough, And you want a bright white light says Uber on top of your car? Seriously?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MissMarie said:


> It's magnetic...no harm or permanent changes have been made to my car...
> 
> I happen to live in an area where there are only four Uber drivers. I wanted to get the word out that the service is available on our island.
> 
> Does anyone have a straight answer about this?


but why? your "taxi like" sign suggests that you offer walk in car service. why do it at all in the first place? it's stupid.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you want to advertise for Uber why not take out a billboard?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

This was the closest I could find. You can call like someone else said, or I might even just ask a cop (as they are likely the ones who would cite you anyway). Hope this helps.

http://legislature.maine.gov/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec1909-B.html


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

MissMarie said:


> It's magnetic...no harm or permanent changes have been made to my car...
> 
> I happen to live in an area where there are only four Uber drivers. I wanted to get the word out that the service is available on our island.
> 
> Does anyone have a straight answer about this?


Bar Harbor?

Just messaged a Bangor police officer I'm friends with. Said it's not illegal and he doubts any officer would pull you over for it either way.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You guys are harsh. I think it's good to advertize and she should do it if she wants to, as long as it's legal. I used to put 8x8 magnetic Uber signs on my doors and I'm pretty sure I witnessed people saying "look! Uber!" like they didn't know it was available in my city. I haven't been using them recently though due to concerns over scuffing up my finish.


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure you can find the answer on line at Maine.gov/transportation/taxi, livery. TNC. It's always best to research all rules and regulations yourself rather than ask a bunch of law ignorant drivers.


Thank you! I did, and there is nothing stating that this is illegal.



OneRideOneVomit said:


> Bar Harbor?
> 
> Just messaged a Bangor police officer I'm friends with. Said it's not illegal and he doubts any officer would pull you over for it either way.


Yes! Thank you so much! ❤



Ardery said:


> but why? your "taxi like" sign suggests that you offer walk in car service. why do it at all in the first place? it's stupid.


No....it lets people know that Uber is a thing here when it hasn't been in the past. Half of my fares have told me that they jumped online because of the sign. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but I don't agree that it's stupid.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Whenever someone says " that's illegal, I ask them for their source. If the topic matters to me, I then look it up. 
I'm often amazed at the misunderstanding that abound.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Whenever someone says " that's illegal, I ask them for their source. If the topic matters to me, I then look it up.
> I'm often amazed at the misunderstanding that abound.


So true!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I was wondering...

People that drive delivery for Domino's, or Papa John's, or Pizza Hut, or Jimmy John's, or any number of other restaurants that offer delivery service, do not pay for the signs that attach to their vehicle - the restaurant supplies them as a cost of doing business.

Why then, would anyone want to shell out their hard-earned money for a sign that advertises Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't believe it's illegal to put anything on your car
Dude doesn't want competition. 

Keep doing it. 
Put ads in Craigslist letting them know UBER is available. 
You can also put your rider code letting them know they'll get a discount on their first ride. 

If there's a place where people put flyers up for things like lost pets and rooms for rent, put up a flyer with your rider code. 

That'll show that smelly taxi driver!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure you can find the answer on line at Maine.gov/transportation/taxi, livery. TNC. It's always best to research all rules and regulations yourself rather than ask a bunch of law ignorant drivers.


Did you know it is illegal to driver Uber while wearing purple? Also chewing gum is a no no. Fines up to $1k


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MissMarie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


 depends on depends on the law in your state but my gut feeling is that it probably is. but you're certainly going to ruffle the feathers of taxis . for what other reason would you want a top light other than to take Street hails?. I'd advise you against doing this. check with taxi regulatory authority, they'll have rules on this, but I'll bet you ten to one they won't allow it


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Don't forget that if you do a pickup at a church, you are required by Maine State Law to carry a shotgun with you...

http://www.shtfblog.com/maine-church-goers-break-the-law-where-are-your-shotguns-2/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ezridax said:


> Did you know it is illegal to driver Uber while wearing purple? Also chewing gum is a no no. Fines up to $1k


Do you know that there is still a law on the books in Arizona that you can be lynched for denying a man a drink of water.



Pawtism said:


> Don't forget that if you do a pickup at a church, you are required by Maine State Law to carry a shotgun with you...
> 
> http://www.shtfblog.com/maine-church-goers-break-the-law-where-are-your-shotguns-2/


That's because when the groom finally sobers up and sees what he's about to marry the shotgun will prevent him from trying to run away. JMO


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MissMarie said:


> I happen to live in an area where there are only four Uber drivers. I wanted to get the word out that the service is available on our island.


Do what you want, of course.

But I was under the impression that the 25% taste and booking fees that Uber charges are supposed to cover the costs of promoting the service.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Did you know it is illegal to driver Uber while wearing purple? Also chewing gum is a no no. Fines up to $1k


While both of these are true, police officers don't usually enforce them.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> While both of these are true, police officers don't usually enforce them.


They probably get angry if you follow the bring your shotgun law too lol


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

MissMarie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


I've run into this inquiry on my own recently and thought about ordering a sign as well. Thus far, I have chose to save the money. 
The illegality in my State - Oklahoma would come IF the light were red or blue (while driving) or if I were to ride hail.

Given that its new to the area, it may be good to go to popular - safe - areas with sign on and stand outside the car to talk to anyone with interest. Give out driver code to perspective new drivers (cash in pocket) and pax code to perspective new pax (credit towards rides).


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> ... just ask a cop...
> 
> http://legislature.maine.gov/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec1909-B.html


Sure, just ask the least informed people on the planet.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

One of the vehicle requirements for Uber is "No Commercial Branding". So I guess your Uber taxi like sign could be against Uber's own terms. This definitely is not considered trade dress.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Never listen to a taxi driver while driving. They will lie, cheat, and steal to dissuade you from driving or passengers getting in your car. The favorite thing here is for them to tell people "They're not insured!" They will say this about Ubers and even hotel shuttle drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Do what you want, of course.
> 
> But I was under the impression that the 25% taste and booking fees that Uber charges are supposed to cover the costs of promoting the service.


Nope. Insurance and background checks and other regulatory expenses. Marketing and advertising and PR would come out of whatever they get from the service fees.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Nope. Insurance and background checks and other regulatory expenses. Marketing and advertising and PR would come out of whatever they get from the service fees.


Don't forget propaganda.  Figure that would be service fees too tho.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Actually I would suspect that it would be illegal. The sign is typically used to indicate a ride hailing service. So it could certainly be perceived that you are excepting or advertising for hailing rides which are not legal under the rideshare business model. By using the sign you would be a taxi and not a rideshare business and would have to oblige by the city taxi laws.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

unPat said:


> Is this taxi driver part time attorney ?


.......or a full time attorney who drives a cab part time? (this is coming from a cab driver)



Aerodrifting said:


> Putting up the trade dress is bad enough, And you want a bright white light says Uber on top of your car? Seriously?


She did state that she wants to let people know that the Uber is there. If people do not think that the Uber is available, they might not open the application to see if it is.



MissMarie said:


> Thank you! I did, and there is nothing stating that this is illegal.
> it lets people know that Uber is a thing here when it hasn't been in the past. Half of my fares have told me that they jumped online because of the sign


There, see? If Demon-0's and Panda Paradise Carry-out/Delivery can have signs or top lights on their cars, why can not the TNC driver? Maine is not a "Mother, may I?" state, so if it does not say that you _*cahn't, ya' prob'ly cahn, ayuh'*_.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

If attorneys can drive Uber, I suppose they could drive cabs too hehe. However, based on the law I linked, I'm gonna go with legal. I will caution that I do not really know Maine law though, and as always, double check as no one here seems to be positive. Oh, and I suppose I'd be remiss if I didn't at least point out that pax might also mistake that sign as "uber doing ride hailing now too". So while I like the idea of the sign, do be careful that pax don't just try to get in lol. On the plus side, with only 4 of you available there, when you do advise them that they have to sign into app, odds are you're the one who's gonna get the ping lol.


----------



## Frustrated Upstater (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber roof signs are like Susan B. Anthony dollar coins. Remember those? They flopped because they were the size and color of quarters and kept being mistaken for quarters. A car with an Uber roof sign is going to be mistaken for a taxi, especially in a bar district or special-event-letting-out situation where there are lots of Ubers and taxis milling around and lots of drunks looking for their rides. The fact that your roof sign says "Uber" and not "Taxi" is not going to register on drunks.

If you want to stand out at night and make it easy for pax to locate you, you're better off using one of those light-up windshield signs (I know they have them for Lyft, not sure about Uber).


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Think she (frustrated upstarter) means these (or something like them).

http://uberlight.net/

Looks like Uber will have their own trade dress version of them soon?

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...-will-start-showing-car-colour-in-app-2016-12


----------



## loudestdog (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks like we got taxi drivers in this forum lol dont worry you guys be out of jobs soon from what i hear from uber riders it just a matter of time uber riders dislike Just about everything about taxis from overpriced, to scary drivers, to dirty cars, to late or never being picked up. Of course put the light on what uber driver hasn't had issues picking up riders in a large city at night? The rooftop light solves that and makes tricky locations easy by signalling your an uber driver. You guys must be driving out in the country all day lol or are taxis simple saying negative about the light. Im sure even if illegal the cop warn you first and if not any judge should understand. Give me a break taxi drivers give it up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

loudestdog said:


> Looks like we got taxi drivers in this forum lol dont worry you guys be out of jobs soon from what i hear from uber riders it just a matter of time uber riders dislike Just about everything about taxis from overpriced, to scary drivers, to dirty cars, to late or never being picked up. Of course put the light on what uber driver hasn't had issues picking up riders in a large city at night? The rooftop light solves that and makes tricky locations easy by signalling your an uber driver. You guys must be driving out in the country all day lol or are taxis simple saying negative about the light. Im sure even if illegal the cop warn you first and if not any judge should understand. Give me a break taxi drivers give it up.


Taxi drivers might be out of work soon, however with your grammar it appears that Language Arts teachers will have job security for years to come.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I saw a guy with one for about a month here. Haven’t seen him in a few weeks maybe he had to take it down. Or maybe the millenials ate him alive and he quit?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ask the sign seller if that thing has been approved for highway safety. 
Ask your insurance agent do you get discount for additional (advertising) sign on your car.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If these things are illegal, then I am going to make a citizens arrest on all those Domino Pizza Drivers that I see.....rule breaking pinko commie bastards....

And Yes, I am getting my law degree from the University of Phoenix Tech State College....so yeah, legit lawyer right here.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure you can find the answer on line at Maine.gov/transportation/taxi, livery. TNC. It's always best to research all rules and regulations yourself rather than ask a bunch of law ignorant drivers.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope that's not your only car that you're doing that too, y'all really take this uber/lyft ish WAY too seriously.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If these things are illegal, then I am going to make a citizens arrest on all those Domino Pizza Drivers that I see.....rule breaking pinko commie bastards....


Citizens Arrest >>


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Did you know it is illegal to driver Uber while wearing purple? Also chewing gum is a no no. Fines up to $1k


Also, aren't mustaches forbidden on Uber? For both men AND women drivers.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Did you know it is illegal to driver Uber while wearing purple? Also chewing gum is a no no. Fines up to $1k


Only PMS codes that begin in 259 or 262, 260 and 262 are fine.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MissMarie said:


> Not that I believe...but it was enough of a scare to make me want to find out one way or another. I'd rather find out the truth than risk a $250 fine...
> 
> With that said, do you know if it's legal or not..?


______

The taxi/attorney question was a joke. 
Ask a police officer or stop by DMV . I would not use it until you have an answer. JMO



Julescase said:


> Also, aren't mustaches forbidden on Uber? For both men AND women drivers.


_______
and also pink one on the car !!

You should have enough answers from these good people to be confused by now.
You are on an island with only 4 Uber drivers. Are you going to ferry your car to the real world?
I would put the light inside the car on your dash. See how that works.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MissMarie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


Since you only have 4 drivers on the entire island, why don't you and the other 3 get together your own app, publicize it to your customers, and cut Uber out of the loop completely?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MissMarie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to driving for Uber in the state of Maine. I recently ordered a white Uber light for the top of my car(like a taxi light) and I was told by a taxi driver this evening that this light is illegal. I was unable to verify this as Maine state law says white auxiliary lights are legal. Does anyone know if this is true or not? Thanks!


Well done!!!! You are perfectly fine with the magnetic light. However, if you move out of Maine, there may be different rules/regulations/laws pertaining to ride hailing.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The next time a cab driver offers you ‘advice’, I suggest you invite him to, “GFY cheesedik!”


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Why would you ever put that thing on your car. Just do whatever the law requires.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Whenever someone says " that's illegal, I ask them for their source. If the topic matters to me, I then look it up.
> I'm often amazed at the misunderstanding that abound.


Probably the most honest thing you've ever said on this forum, Kevin.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Taxi drivers will say anything to scare you. I drove a hotel shuttle to and from the airport a long time ago (major hotel chain with it's name and logo all over the shuttle). A taxi driver tried to tell me and my passengers that I was running illegally, not insured, etc. I assured my passengers that I was legal and that he was a nut which they agreed to. I remembered his company and car number and complained to the curb boss on my next trip out to the airport. That ended that.


----------

